# Removal Internal Fixation Device



## Ksumansky (Aug 14, 2008)

HELLO, I HAVE BEEN STUMPED ON THIS ONE.

4 K-WIRES REMOVED IN TOTAL.  FROM FIRST AND FIFTH METATARSAL BILATERAL FEET.  DUE TO DEFORMITY/BUNIONS.

I AM THINKING 20680-50 OR IS IT 20680-50 X 2?   

I AM ALITTLE CONFUSED. I KNOW YOU CODE ONCE PER FRACTURE TYPE.........BUT THESE ARE TECHNICALLY 4 DIFFERENT SITES, NOT RELATED TO A FRACTURE.  

THANKS FOR YOUR TIME.


----------



## mbort (Aug 14, 2008)

are there 4 seperate incisions?  I personally do not use the -50 modifier so this is how I would code if there are truly 4 incisions well documented and all NON FRACTURE related!

20680-rt
20680-59-rt
20680-59-lt
20680-59-lt


----------



## Ksumansky (Aug 14, 2008)

There are four separate incisions, four separate toe's not related to a fracture, but a previous bunion surgery.


----------



## CErben (Aug 14, 2008)

I would recommend the use of foot/toe modifiers TA thru T9 to distinquish the seperate feet and toes.


----------



## mbort (Aug 15, 2008)

I would agree with CErben w/ regards to using the toe modifiers if the wires are not in the metatarsal as first stated.


----------



## Ksumansky (Aug 15, 2008)

These Wires Are All In The Metatarsals.  First Metatarsal And Fifth Metatarsal Both Feet.  So Would That Only Allow Rt Or Lt Modifier.......?


----------



## mbort (Aug 15, 2008)

thats correct.  No "t" modifiers for the metatarsals, only digits.


----------

